# White-tailed Ptarmigan



## Glenn Bartley (Jul 25, 2014)

Spent a few days up in the mountains this week searching for Ptarmigans. What a great time spent in a gorgeous place!





































Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D
Shutter speed: 1/160 sec
Aperture: 13
ISO: 400
Lens: EF17-40mm f/4L USM @ 17mm


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2014)

Beautiful series Glenn.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 25, 2014)

Beautiful.... and they are so hard to spot! congratulations!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi Glenn. 
Excellent shots, I really like this one. 
Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers Graham. 



Glenn Bartley said:


> Spent a few days up in the mountains this week searching for Ptarmigans. What a great time spent in a gorgeous place!


----------

